# My kitten still wants to suck my ear.



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

I kept one of Tinks kittens because, for some reason, he picked me. They other kittens were 12 weeks old when they went to their new homes and none of them do this. Jeffrey, however, loves to cuddle up and he'll sidle up to my shoulder then try to latch onto my ear. It seemed to start when I came out of hospital. He was 4 months old when I had a big op and I guess he must have missed me. But he's still with his mother too. She was aggressive toward him at that time, but now - at 8 months - he's stood up to her and they get on fine. Anyone else have a 'sucker'?


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

I had a cat years ago that used to suck ear lobes, he did it until he died at 8 years old.

I couldn't feel anything, but he used to gently purr in my ear.


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

I have to admit, I've allowed it and think it's quite cute. I can imagine this big old Tom still sucking my earlobe and he purrs all the time too.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

yep we have one anything soft or fluffy and hes got it in his mouth especially something of mine we also had one whom loved sucking eyebrows!!!! and i even caught mackenzie having a suck on a blanket the other night and hes nearly 7!!!!!!!!! he was very partial to our dogs belly when he was little but soon stopped when he got old well so i thought until i caught him with the blanket


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko my Raggie used to suckle on bare skin,arms in particular.He did this until recently(he is nearly 2 years old) when I suddenly realised he had stopped.It was as if a switch was flicked in his head and that was it,stopped.I used to sit some nights,trying to type on here with him attached to my arm suckling and dribbling till we were both soaked :arf:but ,as he had behaviour isssues I didnt want to stop him as he seemed to get comfort from it.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Bugs is now 8 months old and has really reduced the amount of times he suckles. He used to come and suckle on my fingers every night before he went to sleep and sometimes in the day too if he wanted some comfort and a cuddle. I really miss him suckling every night and I hope he doesnt stop all together but I fear he may  I put it down to me hand rearing him from 2 1/2 weeks old but it sounds like quite a few cats also do it


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

I was tempted to buy Jeffrey a dummy but my sons said a hard and fast NO. I think he'd enjoy it. But, the boys said that putting a bright blue leather collar with diamonte studs was as far as they would let me go. He really does already look like a member of 'The Village People'.:drool:


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Oscar (1 and a half years old now) has a very strange habit. The day I got him I noticed he had a really wet belly, I just assumed he'd spilt his water but when we got him home we realised it was because he was suckling his own nipple... He kneads with his paws and purrs the whole time but he's still doing it! My newest addition also suckles, soft fabrics mainly.
All three of my cats were rescued at around 6 weeks of age so its separation from the mother I think. Although, one of my cats doesn't do it!


----------

